# [doc] Les CFLAGS en détail

## Leander256

Voilà, je l'avais annoncé, j'ai fini la première mouture de ma page sur les CFLAGS (sujet très discuté quand on a une gentoo):

http://leander256.free.fr/gentoo/index.html

Bien évidemment tout retour est le bienvenu (même les insultes, après tout vous me consacrez un peu de votre temps rien que pour m'envoyer un email que je ne lirai pas  :Razz: ), même de l'aide pour faire une page un peu moins moche (en restant sobre). Si vous avez des liens vers des sites techniques expliquant les détails de chaque processeur, les évolutions entre eux, etc... Ca m'intéresse aussi. Il y a aussi la variable CHOST qui m'embête, je n'ai pas encore bien compris à quoi elle servait.

Donc en bref: Cette page, c'est aussi la votre  :Smile: Last edited by Leander256 on Fri Nov 18, 2005 12:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bastux

Perso, j'ai appris plein de trucs intéressants avec ta page, c'est très bien expliqué, notamment avec ton schéma sur les cpu.

Bon boulot!

Pour ce qui est de la critique, tu vas voir elle est pas méchante, mais en fait ya pas trop d'exemple de CFLAGS, du coup cela ressemble à une doc sur la hiérarchier des procs plutôt qu'à une doc sur les CFLAGS.

Genre sur la fin ajouter des ptis exemples, provenant de différentes personnes serait très bien.

Allez jme lance :

Voici les miens :

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -pipe"

```

avec comme type de processeur :

```

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 996.805

```

----------

## sireyessire

Voilà les miens :

```

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

Avec un C4 2000

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2000.568

```

----------

## zarasoustra17

Moi j'ai:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -O2 -mfpmath=387 -falign-functions=4"

```

avec:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1837.647

cache size      : 512 KB

```

----------

## TGL

Bien ta doc Leander256, merci de faire partager au reste du monde le fruit de tes recherches.

Allez, ma petite contribution, qui ne risque pas de vous apprendre grand chose ceci dit: 

```
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"
```

 Bref, j'ai fait simple...

Sinon, j'ai vu dans ta page "C3 (késako?)" et "C4 (boom!)" ( :Laughing: ). Je crois qu'il s'agit des processeurs de chez Via pour leur cartes mères "Epia" (les machins mini-itx à faible conso). Je dirai que C3 c'est les vieux (Epia 600/800, etc.) et C4 les plus récents (aussi appelés "Nehemiah").

----------

## Leander256

Merci bien, je pense qu'on peut clore la récolte des informations, j'ai suffisament d'exemples  :Smile:  J'ai déjà fait la mise à jour, d'autres viendront dans la semaine si j'ai le temps.

J'irai faire un petit tour de google pour les processeurs de Via, et plein d'autres questions qui me turlupinent. Y'a aussi un thread "post your /proc/cpuinfo" quelque part dans "off the wall", je pense que je vais aller piocher dedans pour certaines informations.

----------

## lemouf

ba voila pour moi et c'est très stable, ça boost grave aussi avec un coup de prelink en + 

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"
```

 pour un athlon xp qui donne ça 

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2087.995

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4128.76

```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebbb

Ben bravo, c bien fait intéréssant et tout et tout :)

Pour mes options :

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -mfpmath=sse -funroll-loops -finline-functions"

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 1

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1.70GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1681.096

cache size      : 256 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

bogomips        : 3309.56
```

Voila :)

Sinon, comment on dis à gcc d'aptimiser pour un bi-proc ?

Si c'est possible quoi...

Et une autre question me vient :

Est-ce que je peux faire tourner mon bi-proc avec qu'un seul proc ???

Merci :)

----------

## Leander256

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Ben bravo, c bien fait intéréssant et tout et tout 
> 
> 

 

Merci beaucoup, j'espère bien qu'un jour cette page serve à quelqu'un pour choisir correctement ses CFLAGS. Je viens de faire une mise à jour avec un tableau de compatibilité des processeurs un peu moins faux  :Wink:  et quelques menus détails.

Bon et puis comme vous êtes sympas je prends vos exemples aussi, mais stop!  :Smile:  Mon but n'est pas de faire un thread sur les CFLAGS des gens du forum. Par contre si vous pensez que les votres sont intéressants pour une raison particulière, vous pouvez toujours me les envoyer en PM ou par email.

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Sinon, comment on dis à gcc d'aptimiser pour un bi-proc ?
> 
> Si c'est possible quoi...

 

Ce n'est pas le travail de gcc. En fait il faut pour cela que:Le kernel supporte les bi-proc (ça devrait être bon)

Le programme crée de multiples processus ou utilise une librairie de threads

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et une autre question me vient :
> 
> Est-ce que je peux faire tourner mon bi-proc avec qu'un seul proc ???
> ...

 

J'ai ouï dire (parce que je n'ai jamais eu les sioux pour un bi-proc) que si tu ne mets qu'un seul proc, la machine démarre et fonctionne correctement.

----------

## sebbb

Ok, merci beaucoup... :)

[off]

Quoi ils sont pas intéréssants mes CFLAGS ??? :)-

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> comment on dis à gcc d'aptimiser pour un bi-proc ?

 

Je crois que c'est -J(nb proc+1) donc -J3 pour un bi.

J'ai déja vu tourner un serveur compaq bi-proc sur un seul proc car le 2e était grillé mais toujours en place sur la CM.

----------

## Leander256

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   comment on dis à gcc d'aptimiser pour un bi-proc ? 
> 
> Je crois que c'est -J(nb proc+1) donc -J3 pour un bi.
> 
> J'ai déja vu tourner un serveur compaq bi-proc sur un seul proc car le 2e était grillé mais toujours en place sur la CM.

 

Effectivement il existe bien une option -j (en minuscule), mais elle ne concerne pas gcc: C'est une option de make! On peut d'ailleurs modifier celle que portage utilise par défaut en modifiant dans le fichier /etc/make.conf la ligne:

```
#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

(c'est commenté chez moi pour que les messages d'erreur ne soient pas noyés dans la masse quand une compilation foire).

----------

## Intruder

Etant tout nouveau sous Gentoo (mais déjà conquit  :Smile: ), je me demandais si on pouvait changer les valeurs des variables de /etc/make.conf et tout particulièrement de CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS après avoir déjà installé la base du système, Xfree et Fluxbox? Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lithium

voila pour moi  :Smile: 

```
CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"
```

Les CPU :

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) MP 2400+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2000.474

cache size      : 256 KB

```

```
processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2000.474

cache size      : 256 KB

```

----------

## Leander256

 *Intruder wrote:*   

> Etant tout nouveau sous Gentoo (mais déjà conquit ), je me demandais si on pouvait changer les valeurs des variables de /etc/make.conf et tout particulièrement de CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS après avoir déjà installé la base du système, Xfree et Fluxbox? Merci 

 

Oui bien sûr, tu peux les changer à n'importe quel moment. Bien sûr seules les applications compilées après ces changements seront affectées, si tu veux recompiler tout ton système avec de nouveaux CFLAGS tu peux tenter un emerge avec l'option emptytree (cf manuel de portage pour plus d'infos).

----------

## Leander256

Je déterre ce thread puisque je viens de faire une petite mise à jour. J'ai fait plusieurs pages avec un sommaire (oui madame!), rajouté quelques petits trucs à propos de gcc 3.4, ainsi qu'une tentative d'explication de deux CFLAGS, à savoir -fomit-frame-pointer et -funroll-loops (partie III).

Donc avant de continuer sur ma lancée je souhaite avoir quelques retours (faut-il que je donne des exemples chiffrés pour les gains de performance/place, que j'explique plus clairement les bouts de code, etc... ). N'hésitez pas, que ce soit ici, par email ou sur irc. Je risque d'être un peu occupé pendant deux semaines pour cause de partiels, mais je ne vous ignorerai pas  :Wink: 

----------

## lithium

Pour ma part ça me semble très bien expliquer.  :Smile: 

Mais chuis pas un expert en la matiere.

Grace à ta page j'ai corriger quelques idioties de ma part et améliorer encore un peu mes CFLAGS pour donner ça :

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -pipe"

----------

## TGL

De mieux en mieux cette doc, merci pour ces explications très claires. 

Tant que je suis là, un petit mot sur les Pentium M : j'ai souvent vu des gens se demander s'il fallait les considérer comme des Pentium III ou IV (vu qu'il n'y a rien de spécifique pour eux comme -mcpu/-march, même dans les gcc les plus récents). La réponse est "pentium3", car c'est vraiment l'archi la plus proche et que le code "pentium4" serait assez mal ordonnancé, mais par contre on peut leur ajouter un petit "-msse2" puisque ce jeu d'instructions est bien supporté alors qu'il ne fait pas partie des flags impliqués par le -mcpu/-march=pentium3.

@lithium: en principe le -fPIC ne devrait pas apparaitre systématiquement dans des CFLAGS. C'est aux makefiles de l'ajouter pour les portions de code qui le supportent. Le problème est que certaines portions de code (assez rares mais bien réelles), notamment celles comprenant des portions d'assembleur utilisant le registre ebx, ne compileront pas ou bien ne feront pas ce qu'on attend d'elles avec -fPIC. Mais comme tout n'est jamais simple, il existe aussi du code qui supporterait le -fPIC mais qui n'est pas pour autant compilé avec ce flag parceque son makefile ne l'a pas rajouté... Ceci dit, j'ai quand même l'impression que de manière générale, le code qui tire vraiment partie du prelinking (qui est l'intérêt de compiler en -fPIC), notamment le gros code c++ à la Qt, gère bien ce flag tout seul. Bref, on peut en principe être sage et virer ce flag sans perdre grand chose de significatif, et c'est plus propre.

----------

## lithium

Merci TGL pour ces explications, mais je n'ai pas rencontrer de soucis majeur encore avec ce flag.

Mais je note au cas où pour le futur.

----------

## Bastux

Ben dis donc ça faisait un bout de temps que j'étais pas retourné voir ta doc, je suis bluffé.

Vraiment très bon boulot.

Bravo!

----------

## Thom N2h

Je sais pas s'il faut trop charger, mais tu pourrasi lister sans les détailler les options turn on par les -O 

et que -Os met toutes les options de -O2 sauf 

-falign-functions  -falign-jumps  -falign-loops 

-falign-labels  -freorder-blocks  -fprefetch-loop-arrays

d'prés ce que je lis sur la doc gcc -fomit-frame-pointer est enable qqsoit les -O dc je pense pas qu'il soit necessaire de la remettre

----------

## TGL

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> d'prés ce que je lis sur la doc gcc -fomit-frame-pointer est enable qqsoit les -O

 

Je ne pense pas non. Ça empêcherait à peu près tout debugage avec -Oqqch, ça m'étonnerait donc beaucoup. D'ailleurs, c'est simple à vérifier : 

```
# cd /tmp

# echo 'main () {}' > foo.c

# gcc -v -Q -Os foo.c 
```

 Pas de trace d'un -fomit-frame-pointer...

----------

## Thom N2h

 *Quote:*   

> -O also turns on -fomit-frame-pointer on machines where doing so does not interfere with debugging. 

 

Il le met on sur quelles machines alors ?

----------

## TGL

D'après les sources de gcc :

```
% grep -A2 'CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP' gcc/toplev.c

#ifdef CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

      flag_omit_frame_pointer = 1;

#endif
```

```
% grep -R '^#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP' gcc/config/*

gcc/config/alpha/alpha.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/arm/arm.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/avr/avr.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/d30v/d30v.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/dsp16xx/dsp16xx.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP 1

gcc/config/fr30/fr30.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/frv/frv.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/ia64/ia64.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/m32r/m32r.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/m88k/m88k.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/mips/mips.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/mn10200/mn10200.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/mn10300/mn10300.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/pa/pa.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/rs6000/rs6000.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/s390/s390.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/sparc/sparc.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/stormy16/stormy16.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/v850/v850.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP

gcc/config/xtensa/xtensa.h:#define CAN_DEBUG_WITHOUT_FP 
```

Donc : alpha, arm, avr, d30v, dsp16xx, fr30, frv, ia64, m32r, m88k, mips, mn10200, mn10300, pa, rs6000, s390, sparc, stormy16, v850 et xtensa.

----------

## Thom N2h

ok merci TGL

----------

## kernelsensei

@Leander256 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  On peut remarquer sur cet exemple que sireyessire, zarasoustra17 et lemouf ont mis des options redondantes, à savoir -mmmx -msse et -msse2 en plus de -march. Cela n'empêche pas gcc de compiler ni d'optimiser correctement, c'est juste moi qui suis embêté, j'ai envie d'aller hurler sur les toits "MAIS CA SERT A RIEN B.....!". Ah! Je crois que c'est l'heure de ma piqûre... Aaaaah ça va mieux. Reprenons. 
> 
> 

 

Ben si, ca peut servir ... dans le cas ou un ebuild filtre -march, ca permet de garder quelques optimisations ...

Au fait, voici mes CFLAGS :

```

CFLAGS=" -g -pipe -march=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse,387 -O2 -frename-registers -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -fforce-addr"

CPU:

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 3056.948

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

bogomips        : 6062.08

 

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 3056.948

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

bogomips        : 6094.84

```

Moi par exemple, j'ai aussi -mcpu ET -march , comme ca si -march est filtré -mcpu passe !

Sur le site, je viens de voir une faute de frappe :

La différence entre -mcpu (-mtune avec gcc 3.4) et -march [...] 

 -mcpu: produit un binaire optimisé pour le processeur indiqué, mais qui reste compatible avec l'architecure de celui-ci. Le mot architecure est ici[...]

----------

## Leander256

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> Je sais pas s'il faut trop charger, mais tu pourrasi lister sans les détailler les options turn on par les -O 
> 
> et que -Os met toutes les options de -O2 sauf 
> 
> -falign-functions  -falign-jumps  -falign-loops 
> ...

 

Mon but n'est pas de recopier le man de gcc, donc je pense que je ne vais pas inclure cette liste (de toute façon je suis flemmard). Pour le -fomit-frame-pointer merci TGL pour la réponse, je pense que je vais inclure ces précisions.

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @Leander256 :
> 
>  *Quote:*   On peut remarquer sur cet exemple que sireyessire, zarasoustra17 et lemouf ont mis des options redondantes, à savoir -mmmx -msse et -msse2 en plus de -march. Cela n'empêche pas gcc de compiler ni d'optimiser correctement, c'est juste moi qui suis embêté, j'ai envie d'aller hurler sur les toits "MAIS CA SERT A RIEN B.....!". Ah! Je crois que c'est l'heure de ma piqûre... Aaaaah ça va mieux. Reprenons. 
> 
> Ben si, ca peut servir ... dans le cas ou un ebuild filtre -march, ca permet de garder quelques optimisations ... 
> ...

 

C'est vrai que certains ebuild filtrent les CFLAGS, si ils suppriment les optimisations ce n'est peut-être pas pour qu'on les rajoute juste après. De plus, ça me fait penser qu'il existe mmx 3dnow et sse en tant que USE flags. Peut-être que tout cela est lié.

Pour -mcpu et -march simultanément, c'est vrai que j'ai déjà vu l'astuce quelque part dans le forum, seulement je n'ai pas encore regardé si gcc considère les deux options comme cumulables ou exclusives. Dans ce dernier cas seule la dernière option rencontrée est prise en compte, ce qui peut influer sur tous les ebuils pour lesquels il n'y a pas de filtrage.

Je vais donc faire quelques petites recherches, dès que j'ai fini de réinstaller mon système (note pour plus tard: faire un BACKUP avant de réduire la taille d'une partition reiserfs).

Et merci pour la faute de frappe  :Wink: 

----------

## titix

J'ai un peu parcouru la doc, je dois dire qu'elle est tellement pratique, que mon imprimante se fera un plaisir de me la sortir en quelques exemplaires  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement elle à l'air très utile. Merci à toi !   :Cool: 

----------

## Leander256

Je vais bientôt fermer le compte free sur lequel j'héberge cette doc, je souhaiterais donc trouver quelqu'un pour accueillir les quelques pages html de cette doc sur son compte. Je ne vais pas trop pouvoir m'en occuper pendant un moment, donc si quelqu'un se sent motivé pour rajouter des trucs dedans, il peut le faire. D'ailleurs y'a-t-il une licence qui correspondrait à cela? Une sorte de GPL pour la doc (je suis une trume en licences)?

EDIT: Je précise qu'au total ça pèse dans les 60 Ko, rien de très méchant donc...

----------

## yuk159

Pourquoi ne pas la mettre sur le forum plutot que sur une page perso ?

Si tu veux je peux faire l'addaptation, ou si quelqu'un a du temp libre...

----------

## Diagorn

Moi je veux bien les heberger sur mon herbergeur.

C'est un hébergeur gratuit et tres efficace

----------

## bilan

Pareil pour moi, j'ai droit à un espace web sur mon abonnement que je n'ai jamais utilisé. (sur easynet reconnu pour être très fast). Si çà t'interesse fait moi signe.

----------

## GNUTortue

y'a la GNU FDL pour la doc tu met sur ton site :

```
Copyright (©) [année] [prénom] [nom]

Vous pouvez copier, redistribuer et/ou modifier ce document selon les termes de la Licence de Documentation Libre GNU, Version 1.1 ou toute autre version ultérieure publiée par la Free Software Foundation ; avec aucune Section Invariante. Une copie de la licence GNU Free Documentation Licence est incluse [lien vers copie de la FDL]
```

Pour les section que tu voudrait concerver intact faut les préciser à la place de "avec aucune Section Invariante". Et je crois que ça suffit

Sinon comme hébergeur je connait http://www.azotobac.com il est sous Debian, gratuit et sans pub mais pour le moment les inscriptions sont fermées (les réouverture son intique dans les annonces des forums)

----------

## Baby-Herman

bonjour, d'apres quel sont les cflags les plus efficaces pour un athlon 64 ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

Motivé pour hebergement, je peut même te refaire l'affichage si tu veux.

----------

## Leander256

Mon dieu, mon thread est vivant !

Bon alors je n'ai franchement aucune idée des CFLAGS pour un amd64, je pense que si tu fais une recherche tu trouveras déjà des threads sur ce sujet précis (il me semble qu'il y en a eu durant les deux dernières semaines).

Sinon merci pour toutes les offres d'hébergement, finalement je n'ai pas fermé le compte (pour des raisons totalement hors sujet). Je ne serais pas contre un petit lifting au niveau présentation, mais il faudra avant cela que je mette à jour un peu la doc, ce que je devrais faire d'ici les vacances de noël (si motivation et suffisamment de temps libre)  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Baby-Herman wrote:*   

> bonjour, d'apres quel sont les cflags les plus efficaces pour un athlon 64 ?

 

Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à la signature d'un mec qui s'appelle Trevoke  :Wink: 

edit: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-257417-highlight-amd64+cflags.html

----------

## Baby-Herman

impeccable un topic sur les cflags pour amd64  :Wink:  merci

----------

